# Giro D'Italia - How early to arrive?



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all

We're heading east to catch one of the mountain stages of the Giro d'Italia. We've never been to it before (or the Tour de France) so have no idea how many days to arrive in order to catch somewhere to sleep anywhere remotely near a peak. Any advice would be appreciated - we know the roads are closed hours beforehand, but don't know if we have to be parked up on the hill a day before or a week before?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Cheers, Jay


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

*giro*

Hi,Jay,
Been to the Giro last 4 years but unfortunatley not going this year.
To answer your question,you should be ok getting there the day before,we have always managed to get parked near the top,maybe not the best pitches but always somewhere near.
Last year we saw 4 mountain stages in a row by moving on after the race passed.
Its not like the Tour de France where you need to be there sometimes a week before.
The Giro is like the T de F was 20 years ago,its excellent.
Enjoy it...
Barry


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

*Thanks Barry*

Perfect information, many thanks Barry, we really can't wait to get up there. I used to be a distance runner in my younger days and still get a buzz from watching athletes pushing themselves - bring it on! Jay


----------

